# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Γενική φροντίδα στα παραδείσια

## Efthimis98

*Γενική φροντίδα στα παραδείσια.


*


*Εχουμε πληροφορηθει καταλληλα για το παραδεισια πτηνο που θελουμε να αποκτησουμε;
Τοτε το μονο που λειπει ειναι να αγορασουμε τον καταλληλο εξοπλησμο ετσι ωστε να τους προσφερουμε μια ζωη με ολες τις ανεσεις,αφου τους αξιζει!
Βρηκαμε το καλυτερο pet shop στην περιοχη μας,οπου εχει υγειη πουλια και εστι προχωρησαμε στην αγορα του πτηνου που μας ενδιαφερει!
Πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να προσεξουμε εαν το πτηνα μας ειναι**υγειες ή αρρωστο!
*

*Κατάλληλο κλουβί.*



*Το κλουβι τον παραδεισιων πουλιων πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο σε μηκος,ετσι ωστε να δινει την δυνατοτητα στα πτηνα να πετανε και να γυμναζουν τα φτερα τους!
Ακαταλληλα κλουβια ειναι αυτα που εχουν περιτεχνα και περιεργα σχεδια!Παρολο που αυτα τα κλουβια φανταζουν ομορφα στην πλειοψηφια των ανθρωπων,δεν διευκοληνουν καθολου την ζωη του φτερωτου μας φιλου.

Καταλληλο κλουβι :

* *Για μονο ενα πουλι!*
*

** Για περισσοτερα απο ενα πουλια!

Ακαταλληλο κλουβι :

*  
*

*
*Αναγκαια Αξεσουαρ.

**
*


*Μαζι με το κλουβι,ο αγοραστης περνει καποια απαραιτητα αξεσουαρ που χρειαζονται μεσα στο κλουβι!Τα παραδεισια οπως και τα καναρινια δεν χρειαζονται καποιο ιδιαιτερο παιχνιδι ετσι ωστε να περναν το χρονο τους οταν ειναι μονο οπως οι παπαγαλοι!Παρολ' αυτα,καποια συγκεκριμενα ειδη παραδεισιων (Π.χ. Java Sparrow-Σπινος της Ιαβας,Owl Finch) πτηνων χρειαζονται καποια παιχνιδια!Η κουνια ειναι επισης ενα αξεσουαρ που απολαμβανουν τα παραδεισια!Μπορουν να περνανε ωρες πανω σε αυτη,ή ακομη και να κοιμουνται σε ζευγαρια!Η μπανιερα ειναι εππισης ενα ακομα αναγκαιο αξεσουαρ!ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!Η μπανιερα δεν πρεπει να ειναι μονιμα μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα να αφαιρειτε μετα το μπανιο του πτηνου μας!Στα καταστνματα επισης μπορειτε να προμηθευτητε με τα λεγομενα βρακακια κλουβιου,οπου θα συγκρατουν ολους τους σπορους οπου πεταν τα πουλια και ετσι το σπιτι σας δεν θα γεμιζει πουπουλα και σπορια!Τα ακρως απαραιτητα αξεσουαρ ειναι :

1. Πατηθρες (σε διαφορα μεγεθη για να φυμναζονται τα ποδια τους,κατα προτημηση ξυλινες ή ακομη και φυσικες)

*
*
2. Ποτιστρα,ταιστρες και αυγοθηκες

*






*
3. Μπανιερα

**

Μη αναγκαια αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχουν. (Αναλογα με το ειδος)

1. Κουνια

*
*
2. Παιχνιδια με κουδουνακια-Θορυβωδη παιχνιδια

**


*
*Διατροφή Παραδεισιων.
*
Η διατροφή των παραδείσιων πουλιών *πρεπει να περιλαμβανει φρουτα,λαχανικα,την*βασικη τροφη *και προερετικα σε καποια ειδη παραδεισιων ζωντανη τροφη!**Επισης κατα την περιοδο της πτερροροιας και την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο πρεπει να χορηγητε* αυγοτροφή και φρεσκο αυγο *ν!Το αυγο πρεπει να αφαιρειτε μετα απο περιπου 2 ωρες το καλοκαιρι,ενω το χειμωνα περιπου 4-5 ωρες!
Το*κόκκαλο σουπιάς! *ειναι αναγκαιο στο κλουβι διοτι εξασφαλιζει το ασβεστιο οπου χρειαζονται τα πουλια!Μην αγχωθειτε αν δεν το φανε με την πρωτη φορα!Πρεπει να το συνηθησουν και επειτα αυτα ξερουν ποτε και ποση ποσοτητα θα φανε!

*
*
Tip : Τα παραδεισια πτηνα πρεπει να εκθετονται στον ηλιο αμεσα για τουλαχιστον 10 λεπτα την ημερα ετσι ωστε να διατηρησουν το φτερωμα τους λαμπερο και να αποροφησουν καποιες σημαντικες βιταμινες!

*



*Πηγη : GreekBirdClub!*
**Τα μικρα ενσωματωμενα αρθρα ειναι απο* *GreekBirdClub**!*

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο και αναλυτικο αρθρο!!! μπραβο Ευθυμη. σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο ευθυμη!σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------

